# July crossing to the Bahamas



## saltygator (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi All,

The wife and I are planning a trip to the Abacos with the kids in the first week or so of July. We thought it would be cool to be there during the Regatta Time in Abaco. Question is, this will be our first crossing in sailboat and I am wandering what the chances of finding other boats crossing from Lake Worth around this time will be. Is anybody planning to cross around this time?

Thanks,
John


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

John, There will always be a number of boats anchored in Lake Worth waiting to cross in July and ourselves, like some others, will move down to Lauderdale if the weather requires a day or two wait,- this allows for a better vector with the Gulf Stream. Regatta time in the Abscos is great! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

July...hurricane season. Got good insurance?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You can't get insurance coverage during hurricane season.

I generally leave adults alone...but bringing kids into the Abacos on a slow boat duting hurricane season is a really bad idea.
http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9607/10/bertha/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nassau_Hurricane_of_1926
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Atlantic_hurricane_season


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I've done the trip for race week a number of times. On some trips we left from Jax, crossed the stream and sailed down the East side of the bank but most times we jumped across from Ft Worth or Ft Lauderdale. Insurance is obtainable but not cheap. The Bahamas are usually included in a Florida Policy but check with your agent on pricing or if a rider is needed. Better tme to go if possible is in late march to June after the Northeasters stop and before the storm season gets going.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm with Cam... not a great idea... if you want to be in the Abacos for Regatta season...Fly there and charter a boat instead.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

on average only one ts or hurricane form every two years in july according to the NHC the ones that do form are generally north off the carolinas from old cold fronts Not to say they don't, witness 2005, just not very likely


----------



## saltygator (Dec 13, 2006)

As a Florida native, I refuse to stop living my life every year for six months. I obviously will not leave for the bahamas if a storm is threatening, but I will only be three or four days from home (very similar to trip to the Florida Keys for me) and I plan to monitor the weather. Anyway, if a hurricane threatens the Abacos and I run home, I will probably have to ride it out here anyway. Thanks for the concern though, Fair Winds.

John


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been sailing to the Abacos since '75. We often leave Florida in June, but plan our return by early August. Remember hurricane frequency is a bell curve for the season with the peak around Labor Day. Our rule is that, if a hurricane can reach us within three days, we are seaking safe harbor. We have only been caught once in the Bahamas and were quite safe with 110 kt winds of Erin up the dog leg cut at Settlement Point, West End . Many people faired worst than us on the west shore of Indian River the following day. You can balance risk and still enjoy regatta time in the Abacos! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

CForce, any suggestions about a Feburary crossing to West End from Lake Worth?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Jim & Rosa, Avoid the northerlies comming with the cold fronts because they're opposed to the Gulf Stream current and make for rougher seas. If your draft makes the passage at Indian Cay Rock (5'MLW) a problem; then, you might consider crossing onto the bank south of memory rock; anchoring at Great Sale and clearing customs at Green Turtle. We like the Steve Dodge guide, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Halyardz... aside from the tidal issue with the indian cay passage...one additional bit of info. The Old BahamaBay resort at West End has a new policy of charging up front for a THREE day stay if you arrive on a weekend or a holiday. Rumour has it that they are also doing this at other times. Since this is a completely unnecessary expense and there is NO other choice...my advice is per CapForce's alternative above. This means however:
1. Leave the Lake Worth inlet around MIDNIGHT so that you arrive at the Memory Rock Passage and the shallow Bahama Banks in full daylight. The inlet is wide open and well lit and you can anchor before leaving just south of the inlet with a bunch of other boats to get a bit of sleep and have an easy course out at night. 
2. Cross to the Memory Rock Waypoint in your Explorer chart guide and then proceed to the Great Sale Cay waypoint. You will have NO concerns about depth or coral heads along this route. 
3. You will arrive in Great Sale in mid afternoon and be ready for a good rest in a well protected anchorage. 
4. Next morning get an early start and you can make it all the way to Green turtle cay where you can dinghy in to check in at the New Providence post office and you can anchor in White Sound and begin to enjoy the Abacos. 
I agree...the Dodge Guide is great! 
Have fun!


----------



## saltygator (Dec 13, 2006)

Today, sure would be nice. Dead Calm, seas 1-2 feet.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Halyardz, I didn't mention it in my earlier post, but I too am diappointed with the obligatory cost at West End. They've built a nice place, replacing the old Jack Tar Marina, but the cost is high. Technically you are supposed to clear customs at the nearest available site when entering the Bahamas, but many boats follow the route that Camaraderie & I have mentioned. I like the daylight landfall too. Mangrove Cay can be an optional anchorage as well as Allans-pensacola en route to Green Turtle. 'take care & joy, Aythya crew


----------

